# Just saying Hi!



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Hey All,
I just joined and wanted to say Hi! Like most of you here I'm sure, I just Love anything related to Halloween! I came across this forum looking for ideas and thought this sounds like a place for me. I run a small yard haunt and do an annual Halloween party and i am always looking for ideas.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Welcome aboard Cerinad!


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Welcome. and if your looking for ideas, you found the right place.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Welcome aboard. There's always room for more haunters. Be sure to pop into chat sometime so we can pick your brain and introduce ourselves.


----------



## Adam I (Jun 16, 2007)

Welcome, Stay Awhile


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Well... stay... FOREVER MUHAHAHA!


----------



## perdidoman (Dec 2, 2007)

*Welcome Cerinad*


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome!!!!!

Jump and start posting! There are lots of talented and helpful folks here!

We'd love to see pictures of your haunt! Look forward to seeing you around!


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Welcome. Be careful - it's addictive.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Hi!


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Welcome, I'm sure you'll enjoy the forum. Lots of talent on here.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hell o & welcome


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the welcome. I will post pics soon. Just finished making a few props for this years haunt. I just started really making a few things last year and I'm hooked already!!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Welcome Cerinad
Hope to see your pics soon


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome home cerinad, sounds like you came to the right place. Jump right in!


----------



## The_Caretaker (Mar 6, 2007)

You will be amazed


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

You're gonna LOVE it here! Welcome!!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Lots of really talented people here. 

Much to learn. 


Welcome.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum. What part of Texas are you from?


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Welcome. You'll never be the same.


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

scareme said:


> Hi and welcome to the forum. What part of Texas are you from?


I am from a little town called Hawkins about 30 miles North of Tyler Tx or 98 Miles from Dallas.


----------

